# McIntosh Amplifier and Speakers up on the bay (from Subaru Outback VDC)



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

McIntosh EF 1080i Car Audio Amplifier from 2001 Subaru Outback VDC | eBay

McIntosh Speakers Car Audio Full Set from 2001 Subaru Outback VDC | eBay


----------

